# What is the Minimum Years of Experience Required for ACS Skill Assessment



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello All,

I am going to Apply for Skill Assessment - Software Tester 261314 category.

I have completed my Bachelor Degree in Information Technology Engineering (Full time 4 Years)

And i possess 3.1 Years of experience in software Testing, am i eligible for ACS Skill Assessment as far as experience is concerned?

Seeking help from expert expat members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

dungrani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to Apply for Skill Assessment - Software Tester 261314 category.
> 
> ...


Yep I guess so.

Go ahead and apply.

Good Luck to you!!!!!!


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

dungrani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to Apply for Skill Assessment - Software Tester 261314 category.
> 
> ...


Hi dungrani,

From the ACS guidelines ..



> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field
> closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the
> Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> Please Note: If the ICT qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code, a
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*I just have slightly over a year of experience in my nominated occupation*



zakinaeem said:


> Hi dungrani,
> 
> From the ACS guidelines ..
> 
> ...


I want to apply for ICT Business Analyst and having done my MSc in IT from England and gone through the units mentioned under that particular code on the ACS website I'm confident enough that my MSc is a Major ICT. Most of the modules I took in my MSc matches.

However in terms of experience its just slightly over a year. 

Do you guys think I could apply for the assessment with ACS or not until I finish atleast 2 years of experience as a Business Analyst?

Can I not claim whole 15 points on education and 0 points for work ex as such ?

Please enlighten me ...

Thanks
g


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dungrani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to Apply for Skill Assessment - Software Tester 261314 category.
> 
> ...


You are eligible but keep in mind there is a point structure and there are different points depending on # of years of experience you have - Please first check that with your current experience you are meeting minimum points threshold to be applying for Visa or not.
Like; min points = 60 for 189
= 55 for 190 (as 5 would be added to this once SS is received)


----------

